# Need answers on basics.



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to come right out and say it. We trusted an idiot at our LFS. We bought one of those 55gal kits. You know, the one with the hood, lights, filters, heaters and stuff. We upgraded from a 20gal tall tank to the 55 gal.

I was on Yahoo!Anwsers and saw that some people had Protein Skimmers and stuff called sumps. 

What all do I need for my tank. I also saw that some people had stuff called live rock and live sand, what is that? I know it helps with bio filtration, and it gives good hidey-holes for the fish, but how do you take care of it? 

The LFS said that all I would need is the kit? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!

-55gal tank
-the filter that came with it TopFin I believe with 2 filters
-All glass heater
-Hood w/lights that cam with the kit
-2 clowns
-1 Lionfish
-decorations
-1 empty 20gal tall tank w/filter, heater

P.S. We would also love to get some coral later on.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

live sand and live rock have the beneficial bacteria and stuff like that living in it. They are both good for a tank. All you have to do to care for it is just keep the water clean and in the right water parameters. The rocks are good if you have a bunch of it because it creates hiding spaces for the fish which makes them feel safe. And when the fish feel happy and safe there is less of a chance for diseases like ich. Now not all the rock going in the tank has to be live. You can mix live rock with dead rock. All the dead stuff will become live over time when the bacteria grows on it. 

Protein skimmers are good for a tank your size. They will help to take out the nasty stuff in your water like waste and stuff.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

My filter won't take all that stuff out?

How ofton should I do water changes? I'm currently doing it about once a month unless in needs it often. 

Are there any certian protein skimmer that you would reccomend?


----------

